

Does Apple really assign engineers to "fake" projects as a loyalty test? - dsr12
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2013/02/does-apple-really-assign-engineers-to-fake-projects-as-a-loyalty-test/

======
Samuel_Michon
Betteridge's law of headlines

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridges_law_of_headlines>

